# What is the best light for viewing smoke?



## SpareTheAirGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in the Bay Area Air Quality Management District, and we have '_spare the air_' winter "*no wood burning*" control in effect during certain days during the winter. 

My neighbors are unrepentant wood burners and I am always reporting them on the nights that the air quality notices are in effect.

Currently I am using a Streamlight PP4AA luxeon flashlight to spot the emissions from the fireplace. It works well because of the tight spot beam, but I suspect that there must be a light that is more suitable for this task.

What I want is a light that is OPPOSITE FROM A LIGHT THAT CUTS THRU SMOKE. I'm looking for a light that shows the smoke. Get it?
 
I use my SL4AA because it has a fairly tight beam, but I would prefer a tighter beam only to make my recon mission less obvious to the neighbors. Having 'momentary mode' is very important for this mission!!!!

Is there a color for LEDs that would be preferrable for this mission? Should I be using an incan light? Please let me know.
 
Often there is no smoke visible from the chimney; the wood is burning hot and the vapors are transparent. What kind of light do I need to observe this? Would a laser work?


----------



## Toaster (Feb 4, 2009)

> The particles which make up the smoke scatter blue light much more than red or yellow, therefore we see the smoke as blue.


Light and Color in the Outdoors


You want a high powered blue light or laser to best see smoke.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 4, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Light and Color in the Outdoors
> 
> 
> You want a high powered blue light or laser to best see smoke.



So it sounds like most LED lights will do! 

Robert


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like you should MYOB.


----------



## dilbert (Feb 4, 2009)

Before you spend you hard earned money on a narc-light9000 for spotting smoke-free fireplace emissions, make sure that the fireplace isn't their only source of heat. If it is their only source of heat, they are exempt from the burn bans. 
 
"Residents whose dwellings have no natural gas or electrical service, or whose only source of heat is provided by wood burning, are *exempt* from the *Winter Spare the Air Alert* wood-burning restriction."
source
 
We have similar exemptions in my area during burn bans, so I was curious what, if any, exemptions were in place for the “spare the air” campaign.


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree why not just u know try talking to you're neighbors, Rather then just spending all the time to go out of you're way to find the smoke and report them? :sigh: I mean it is most likely their only source of heat or it could be a oil burning furnace they are using. Hard to tell the difference if they burn clean. POINT IS rather then spending you're free time trying to get them in trouble why not find out a lil about their situation. I know for a fact that all the complaints will not effect them any unless they are being fined in which case they will just get pissed off at you and most likely not have the money that week to buy food for their kids if they pay it at all thanks to you compaining. ohh wait they don't know who is complaining because you are a Pu**y who won't talk to them probably don't even know their names? do you? Bet you wont even reply to this thread. Mind you're own bussiness no body likes a A$$

Now if you really want a flashlight for this take the time to find it on you're own I am sure you can spare a hour to do some reseach it will be a hour less for you to walk around with a torch looking for smoke. I also hope you are not driving around doing this think of all the emmissions and oil burnt for this stupid cause  I sure wont help you out and I think I have spent enough of my time on this. So think about it and find out their situation before you make it worse for them I hope no body here offers you suggestions I know I wont be :tsk:


Often there is no smoke visible from the chimney; the wood is burning hot and the vapors are transparent. 


In reguards to this statement If their is no visible smoke they are burning the wood very clean and are not affecting air quality in any way more then the car you drive to work in everyday does. I also know that I can't tell the difference between a clean burning fireplace and a natural gas furnace on a cold night they both put out a white puff of smoke only way I can tell is that sweet smell of burnt oak drifting around town why not target the idiots who think it is cool to burn dirty wet soft wood all the time?

hope this don't offend anybody except the op these people just **** me off


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 4, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> Sounds like you should MYOB.


+1


----------



## SpareTheAirGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful comment about the blue LEDs. 

As for the rest of the MYOB crowd, I live in California where we have been enjoying record high temps all January. The average high during the day is almost 70'. I can't open any doors or windows because the lumberjacks next door stoke their fireplace all day long. These people burn their fireplace during the summer when the temperatures are the same. They have a gas furnace like everyone else around here; I think they just like to see the flames.

Everyone here is subject to Spare the Air regulations. Why should I keep my fireplace dark when the neighbors won't bother to?


----------



## carrot (Feb 4, 2009)

Try an Aspheric lens LED light or a HID.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 4, 2009)

LLCoolBeans said:


> Sounds like you should MYOB.



+2

I had some other suggestions, but this is much more polite.

Geoff


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well quite honestly dont you think you should MYOB... let him do what he wants. Rules are rules and obviously a change needs to be made in the community so why not get the change you want? Cant blame someone who wants to better the place he lives in.


----------



## LLCoolBeans (Feb 4, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Rules are rules and obviously a change needs to be made in the community so why not get the change you want?



Because if everyone is out policing everyone else, we no longer have a free society, we have a police state. Remember the brown shirts?

Plus, nobody likes a tattle tail.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the MYOB advice. It's foolish to try and punish people for trying to keep warm during this unusual cold snap.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 4, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Light and Color in the Outdoors
> 
> 
> You want a high powered blue light or laser to best see smoke.


Please don't be shining a laser up into the sky!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just love opinions!

As much as I would like to further discuss this I think the mod's would like if we stayed on topic.


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Feb 4, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Well quite honestly dont you think you should MYOB... let him do what he wants. Rules are rules and obviously a change needs to be made in the community so why not get the change you want? Cant blame someone who wants to better the place he lives in.




Why does their need to be a change? Wood is a renewable resource That has been used for thousands of years for heating. I am sure all those fires out in cali this year put more particles/pollution in the air then the entire bay area will over the winter with every house burning wood, and maybe a third of them actually burn wood. We are all entitled to our opinions but a guy heating his house should be left alone in my opinion


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mudd Magnet said:


> Why does their need to be a change? Wood is a renewable resource That has been used for thousands of years for heating. I am sure all those fires out in cali this year put more particles/pollution in the air then the entire bay area will over the winter with every house burning wood, and maybe a third of them actually burn wood. We are all entitled to our opinions but a guy heating his house should be left alone in my opinion




Yes, I can understand where you are coming from but when it comes down to it he is breaking the rules(Yes I know rules were ment to be broken) If you know that area is very strict about wood burning why live there? You dont expect someone to walk into the non smoking section of a restaurant and start smoking and say "well the smoke from the other section can be smelled over here, why cant I just smoke here too"


----------



## SpareTheAirGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Cosmo, I didn't come here to start a flame war about my neighbors. I know that I'm not the only person who is affected by his neighbors' chimney, and I just want some relief.


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Feb 4, 2009)

SpareTheAirGuy said:


> Thanks for the helpful comment about the blue LEDs.
> 
> As for the rest of the MYOB crowd, I live in California where we have been enjoying record high temps all January. The average high during the day is almost 70'. I can't open any doors or windows because the lumberjacks next door stoke their fireplace all day long. These people burn their fireplace during the summer when the temperatures are the same. They have a gas furnace like everyone else around here; I think they just like to see the flames.
> 
> Everyone here is subject to Spare the Air regulations. Why should I keep my fireplace dark when the neighbors won't bother to?



Before you said you could not see any smoke because it is burning hot now you can't open any windows or doors? Sounds like it is time for you to move away from other humans who are free to do as they please. I also keep a fireplace going with the furnace going as well I guess "I like to see the flames to" not keep my n/g bill cut in half


----------



## DM51 (Feb 4, 2009)

If the OP had not disclosed the reason for wanting a light suitable for showing the presence of smoke, it is doubtful that the off-topic discussion would have occurred. 

People may decide whether or not they wish to assist him in choosing a suitable light, but there must be no further off-topic debate about his reasons. Such discussions will need to be taken to the Underground or CPFGreen, as appropriate.


----------



## datiLED (Feb 4, 2009)

Here you go: Blue CREE Aspheric MagLITE. :thumbsup:


----------



## OceanView (Feb 4, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Please don't be shining a laser up into the sky!


+2 on not shining a laser into the sky. In my area, it is not uncommon for there to be fairly low flying small planes and helicopters overhead, even at night, and I do read about people (usually full grown adults, not kids) getting arrested from time to time in the local press for being idiots by shining lasers at passing aircraft.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 4, 2009)

In general, to penetrate the smoke you need a more focussed beam with strong throw, and minor scattering. This is especially important for firefighters and rescue workers.

Probably the best example as a spotlight would be the MaxaBeam. In terms of hand held, the DEFT which uses a larger lens to focus LED, then a 52mm diameter aspheric lens on LED adapted Maglite, then a bright incan with a deep (i.e. FiveMega 2" Deep, or 2.5" Turbo) reflector to focus a good quality bulb (ie. WA-1166, 1185, 1164, Carley 43W).


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 6, 2009)

oops. wrong forum


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going to stick to the topic and not get drawn into any side issues, i think most lights will be able to pick up smoke but a tightly focussed beam would be much better than a floody one.

Get a 3D Mag, an aspheric lens (you can get a cheapie off either DX or KD) and an LED drop in. Think KD sells an entire kit like this for under $40.00 i think.

Depending on how far away your neighbours are (which wasnt mentioned) this should be enough. If more power is needed, maybe get a malkoff drop in.

Cheers.


----------

